# Pathfinder PAG40 battery replacement



## Schwinnbob (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello forum

Brand new member here. I have a Pathfinder PAG40 that the batteries are finally going in (almost 4 years!). Not willing to spend the $70 Casio service wants to change the batteries. I have the back off and thanks to the how to I can remove and replace the batteries but how do I reset the ac with 4 batteries. I do not see one AC point to touch to the back of the batteries. Is it the one marked circle point on the silver plate or is it the little gold dots? Don't really want to experiment. Also does anyone have a name brand for the USA of a silicone for the gasket? Thanks for any and all help

Bob


----------



## Schwinnbob (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi:

No replys, maybe this is not the correct forum for this question. Can anyone help with my question or direct me to a better forum for my question. 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## ColdHit (Jul 3, 2006)

That's strange how they labled it. I would suspect is the gold dot on the right of the picture.


----------



## Resinbandit (Mar 7, 2006)

Schwinnbob said:


> Hello forum
> 
> Brand new member here. I have a Pathfinder PAG40 that the batteries are finally going in (almost 4 years!). Not willing to spend the $70 Casio service wants to change the batteries. I have the back off and thanks to the how to I can remove and replace the batteries but how do I reset the ac with 4 batteries. I do not see one AC point to touch to the back of the batteries. Is it the one marked circle point on the silver plate or is it the little gold dots? Don't really want to experiment. Also does anyone have a name brand for the USA of a silicone for the gasket? Thanks for any and all help
> 
> Bob


Greetings Schwinnbob.
I used this site which one of our moderators, Sjors, pointed me to:
http://watch-coo.com/battery/casio/casio.html

This owner changes the battery on his Protreks too.
http://watch-coo.com/battery/casio/protrek1.html
http://watch-coo.com/battery/casio/protrek-prt60.html
http://watch-coo.com/battery/casio/protrek-prt50.html
http://watch-coo.com/battery/casio/prt700-2334.html
http://watch-coo.com/battery/casio/prt40-1471.html

For all these watches it looks like the gold dot. Is is possble for more close up pictures of the watch opened? The pic you posted is good, but there is something in the top left hand corner I am curios about.

I hope this site helped.

P.S Did you used to have a Schwinn bicycle?:-!


----------



## Schwinnbob (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Guys!

Thanks for the replys. I have replaced the picture on my initial post with hopefully a better one. With this better picture if anyone has more info it would be greatly appreciated. The watch changing site was great but could not find any that had 4 batteries like mine. Once the AC point is identified it should be a piece of cake. 

Yes, did use to collect Schwinn bikes and of course had one has a kid. As a matter of fact, still have the same bike from my childhood - 1968 Rams Horn Fastback. Had to give up the collecting though as bikes take up a huge amount of room. Have moved on to Aurora Postage Stamp N Scale Trains.

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## pritch (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Bob,

I have literally today picked up a PRG-40 in the post that needs 4 new batteries :\

As soon as I've got some of the right size I will get the case open and see what's going on in there, should be just a few days 

In the mean time if you find out yourself do let me know in this thread, 

Cheers, Alex


----------



## Schwinnbob (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Guys:

After looking at it more closely, I decided to plunge in. On the back in the metal the arrow is pointing towards the group of 4 gold buttons and on the back in the plastic between the metal and buttons has the AC molded in by the bigger button. I took that to mean the bigger button is the AC. Just finished changing the batteries and touching that button to the back of all 4 batteries with tweezers and it is all good. Reset and everything looks good.

Thanks again for all the input! Now I need to get a G-shock since reading all these posts has me wanting one.

Bob


----------



## pritch (Jul 1, 2006)

Ah, I think I see what you mean.

The larger of the four gold contacts together with the other end of the tweezers on one of the batteries seems to reset it for me.

Managed to pick up 20 AG7 cells on ebay for £2.49 inc. del right now so in theory I have enough cells for 5 battery changes for what would cost me a new watch twice over if Casio serviced it!

I can't get over this watch - 6 volts and huge, what a beast it is.

Bob does your bezel rotate and in which direction? Mine doesn't, that's the next thing I have to investigate


----------



## Schwinnbob (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Alex:

I wasn't sure if I needed to touch all 4 batteries and didn't check after doing one but I would tend to agree that you only need to touch one. My bezel only turns counter clockwise. I also got my batteries on ebay 10 for $6 shipped and now we know how to do it so it is a great thing.

Bob


----------



## crchang (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Schwinnbob etc.

I appreciate you or anyone can share exact step to contact AC with battery (+) using tweezers after battery replacement. I has been trying to contact AC with battery (+) using tweezers but don't have good news so far. I purchased 5 renata 1.5 V battery from ebay. I have the same watch (Casio Pathfinder 2271 PAG-40) as the picture posted above.

Thanks for help in advance.
Robert


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

You touch the upper left of the four gold points that the arrow points to and either a place on the metallic backplate or one of the batteries, as they are all connected via this metal plate. The watch runs on 1,5 volts with the batteries parallel to have more current available or have current available for a longer time.


----------



## CatherineM (Sep 27, 2009)

If you have trouble getting a good connection with your tweezers, you can also try another type of metal. I have used a compass with two metal tips, or even an uncoiled paper clip. Some tweezers that have blunt tips can sometimes be difficult to make good contact.


----------



## crchang (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank lowtech and Catherine for the prompt response. I am able to reset the watch now with your instruction. 

I haven't used this watch for three months; the adjust and mode buttons are no longer working to adjust time. Any comment is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.
Robert


----------



## CatherineM (Sep 27, 2009)

The first thing to check is if the buttons are lined up right.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

Catherine is right, sometimes you move the module around while changing batteries and the small metal strips that should get pushed by the buttons are out of place, often they heve slipped over the buttons. I do not know the architecture of the PRG 40 module, but on most modules you can push those metal tongues aside with a pinpoint or an xacto blade and allow them to resettle in the right position for the button´s rods to reach them again.
Hope this makes any sense...


----------



## Roxysteve (May 18, 2012)

I have reason to suspect (but no definitive documentation to prove) that the four batteries in this watch are in fact two sets of two; one set provides time functions, stopwatch, alarms etc and the other provides power for the triple sensor functions (altimiter, compass, temperature).

In the middle of a re-powering teardown myself and had the "disappointing" experience of _carefully _removing the plastic inner shield to reveal a small rod, about the same size as the springs, lying loose in the watch. I have no idea where this came from. 8o(


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

This is the first time I saw the back off a PAG40. Man.....that's a lot of battery for a watch!


----------



## kermein (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, I just found this forum today and it helped me a lot to replace my batteries

can somebody tell me what is the use of the two golden springs pointing up thru the plastic cover just below the paper tag ??


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

kermein said:


> can somebody tell me what is the use of the two golden springs pointing up thru the plastic cover just below the paper tag ??


While I don't know for certain about the PAG40, A LOT of Casios have springs that need to contact the case back in order for the watch to make sounds like the alarm and/or other "beeps" -- as in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-can-g-shock-sound-741445.html

That would be my first guess in this case! (There are other watches with springs on the other [face] side of the module that need to contact the solar cells to charge the watch, but most on the "back" side seem to be for the speaker!)


----------



## LawyerAccess1 (Jan 17, 2013)

There is a very small spring that inserts in a small "hole" near one half of the strap end. Beware when removing the back that this does not fall out or jump out when removing the metal back. By luck I found a picture of this on the web, sorry I did not take a picture to post. If there is time between removing the back and putting the new batteries in I recommend having scotch tape handy to hold on to the screws - and spring if necessary- and drawing a diagram on a piece of paper - to help with reassembly. Also, the releases for the batteries are , for the end batteries to the inside of the watch. Insert a sewing pin between the plastic and gently pry and the metal will unlatch. The two center batteries have one latch between them, use the same procedure. [You may need to use the pin to pry them out.]To *reset*, get a paperclip and bend it into a "u" shape. Put one end on the lagrer of the 4 contacts near where it says AC with the arrow and one on a battery. I reset by touching each battery in this manner. When reassembling do not forget the plastic piece and tighten them, the screws for the back in a criss cross sequence so that the metal seats with the gasket properly - evidently there is some sort of silicone [or sometning like that ] to apply to the gasket. I did not have any and the watch works fine now. My watch is a little fast but I do not mind resetting the seconds every so often, with the atomic time broadcast as the procedure is simple.
Best of luck to all of you.
Thomas E. Shafovaloff


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

kermein said:


> Hi, I just found this forum today and it helped me a lot to replace my batteries
> 
> can somebody tell me what is the use of the two golden springs pointing up thru the plastic cover just below the paper tag ??


Those are the alarm springs. On the PAG-40, there's 2 of them. Same with my PRT-40 (unfortunately, the other one is missing on mine). If you would notice, the beeps and alarms on the PAG-40 slightly sounds different from most of Casio watches. But on some Casio watches, you would see 3 or more springs on the module and they serve a lot of purposes like connections from the solar panel to enable battery charging (Tough Solar models. You lose the spring, no battery charging.) or "Case Intrusion Detection" what I call it. (when you lose the springs on this, you will see the OPEN message on some Pro Treks, Frogmen and some high-end G-shocks. All of the buttons on the watch are disabled when the OPEN message is on the screen.)


----------



## bryan123456 (May 25, 2013)

I just changed a set of batteries today and here are a few comments that may be useful.

a) It is possible to do this without removing the straps BUT there is a danger that if you do, you won't see the gasket if it is not properly bedded in.
b) Removing the straps was a ..... - I ended up using the biggest pair of screwdrivers I could to get enough leverage to undo the pins. Reassembly was a lot easier - maybe there was some sort of electrolysis or corrosion (though not visible)
c) I tried all sorts of screwdrivers and link pin removers to flip the battery covers open - I ended up using a sewing pin and it made it a doddle. There's now one in my 'watch kit'
d) Shorting the post to battery was easy and the watch came to life straight away
e) When reassembling - take great note of the comments about the 3 springs (above postings)
f) When reassembling ensure all the buttons, particularly the alt baro and compass ones are loose and functioning - I found it best to screw in the 4 side screws ( 2 each side and a different length for each side so note this when you take them off), check the buttons and that they are functioning for the watch before inserting and tightening the case back ones.
g) Tighten the case back screws in a diagonal and gradually = they have a better chance of being at the same torque if you do this.

I bought my watch pristine on Ebay (not one scratch) second hand - and a set of 4 Duracell batteries cost me less than £3.50

For prolonged battery life - turn auto illuminate off - this seems to come on fast and easy - much more readily than my M100. 

I am now well chuffed - a great watch for what I paid for it


----------



## pritch (Jul 1, 2006)

Pleased to hear it - you inspired me to change the batteries in mine seven years since I last posted in this thread! Think it's been about that long since I wore the 40! It fired up first time so it'll get a bit of wrist time now


----------



## bryan123456 (May 25, 2013)

pritch said:


> Pleased to hear it - you inspired me to change the batteries in mine seven years since I last posted in this thread! Think it's been about that long since I wore the 40! It fired up first time so it'll get a bit of wrist time now


7 years! Is that a record? I read on Amazon of someone being quoted £65 by a jeweller for a battery change. If they'll last more than a few years I might see if I can pick one up for my son - he's techno-geeky and a bit outdoorsy and might like one. They are now cheap enough second hand. I was thinking about one for him but I know it'll be me who is responsible for his battery changes


----------



## pritch (Jul 1, 2006)

I've worn mine all day today and I'd forgotten what a good watch it is.

It was originally thrown in as a deal sweetener when I bought a mint MIY Mudman from Japan years ago. I think the two watches cost me best part of £200 shipped but we'll gloss over that... ;-)

Needless to say I've worn the 40 much more as it's what I call a "working watch" - not a shelf queen.

The display is just so big and crisp... I'm not a big fan of Casio's modern italicised fonts and tend to avoid watches with them now. I love that it has day, date, year AND big time all on the same display. I still think the graph section is the best of any Pro Trek. I've got a PRG-60T that's more comfy on the wrist, but the 40 is what I'd wear for the sort of use it was actually designed for. It's a bit mad that it eats four cells, but it's probably worth it ;-)

I could be tempted by a third Pro Trek - the PRW-2500 has literally every function possible on it. I'm a little put off by having one failed tough solar already, though. I wonder if they're much improved now?


----------



## bryan123456 (May 25, 2013)

pritch said:


> I've worn mine all day today and I'd forgotten what a good watch it is.
> 
> It was originally thrown in as a deal sweetener when I bought a mint MIY Mudman from Japan years ago. I think the two watches cost me best part of £200 shipped but we'll gloss over that... ;-)
> 
> ...


I am going to get another. Son took one look and was "Ooooh you know I like big watches. Can I have a look?" "What's this? What's that?" "I love it. It would be perfect for both my kayaking and airsoft". I am now less one watch... he went into some sort of rapture over the barometer graph - the geek. I might though get a really good MTG back in exchange, so, hey. Meanwhile I am going to pick up another s/h cheap.


----------



## pritch (Jul 1, 2006)

There's one on ebay right now ending soonest - seen it? Needs new batteries surprise surpise but looks good |>


----------



## bryan123456 (May 25, 2013)

pritch said:


> There's one on ebay right now ending soonest - seen it? Needs new batteries surprise surpise but looks good |>


I just picked up a PRW-1300-1VER. It's not in as good knick as the 40 neither is the strap as nice (I prefer the display of the earlier watch too) - but the wear is honest the face is pristine and all works. In its favour it has a little more sophistication and is both solar and atomic.It's a lot thinner too - which suits me but boy loves the bulk of the 40. So.... I guess we are both happy


----------



## pritch (Jul 1, 2006)

Aye, whatever floats your boat. I like the look of the 2500-T but not enough to part with a lot of notes for it!


----------



## MikePathfinder (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello, I have a Casio Pathfinder PAG40. I changed the batteries and reset the watch. Now with the back cover on, I pressed the "adjust" button and it will not retract. I took it back appart and noticed on the backside of the button, the pin would not make contact with the little piece of steel (red arrow pointing to it) which acts as a spring which makes contact to allow changes. Picture with red arrow pointing to the "spring switch". My question is, how do I get the pin on the back of the button to make contact with the metal tab? Do I have to remove the internals of the watch? If so, how do I do that? Thanks!


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

MikePathfinder said:


> Hello, I have a Casio Pathfinder PAG40. I changed the batteries and reset the watch. Now with the back cover on, I pressed the "adjust" button and it will not retract. I took it back appart and noticed on the backside of the button, the pin would not make contact with the little piece of steel (red arrow pointing to it) which acts as a spring which makes contact to allow changes. Picture with red arrow pointing to the "spring switch". My question is, how do I get the pin on the back of the button to make contact with the metal tab? Do I have to remove the internals of the watch? If so, how do I do that? Thanks!
> View attachment 1269059


No you don't have to take out the whole module. Just use tweezers and press the metal tab inwards to place it behind the button pusher. If you don't have tweezers, a safety pin or a needle will do.


----------

